# Physically Challenged by Horseback Riding



## zialov (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here and just began taking beginner horseback riding lessons in February. I'm older (59) and I'm wondering if it's normal to find horseback riding physically challenging in the beginning. After I've had a lesson working on posting, and not posting the entire lesson but working on that skill, I can be beet red and really tired. I don't have the leg strength to push up and down in a post very long and get worn out fast.

I've actually been wondering if I should talk to my cardiologist about it. As far as I know, I don't have any health problems that would be an issue. I have no idea how it feels to others when they are just getting started. Of course, the NC heat doesn't help either.

I've also wondered if I would find Western more relaxed than English? I have the opportunity to do both where I'm riding.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Riding is a very strenuous activity if done _correctly_. Western isn't any 'easier' than English, it just uses different positions and tack. :wink:

You shouldn't be posting from your lower legs anyway, you should be rising from your thighs. I imagine your instructor will probably introduce some no-stirrup work at some point to help you with this.

When I was first getting started I asked the instructor, 'When does this whole English Pleasure thing become pleasurable?' :rofl:

At 59 y/o you're not as flexible nor do you have the stamina of the youngsters. Give yourself time. It'll eventually be fun. Just not right away.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

It takes time to build up to being able to post for long periods of time, and even longer until you don't get sore from it. Even now if I spend more than a couple hours riding english instead of western I get crampy and sore. I find english in general to be more harsh on the joints, which is probably why I have my daily tylenol regiment. When I got serious in the horse world, my trainer had me jogging for cardio every other day, had me doing leg lifts, squats, lunges, etc. To have my legs super fit no matter how long I had to be in the saddle. Its strenuous, but as long as you keep at it, and build up slowly, your body can adapt and it can go back to being just fun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Riding is a very strenuous activity if done _correctly_. Western isn't any 'easier' than English, it just uses different positions and tack. :wink:
> 
> You shouldn't be posting from your lower legs anyway, you should be rising from your thighs. I imagine your instructor will probably introduce some no-stirrup work at some point to help you with this.
> 
> ...


Love the when does this become pleasurable statement, absolutely hilarious I felt that way a lot in the beginning.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started at 50. Riding uses muscles I hadn't used in jogging and other sports.

I think riding western IS easier on the body than riding with a forward seat. I can't speak to riding English in a dressage seat, since I haven't tried that.

I found riding in a "chair seat" easier on my legs than trying to put my heels under my hip, although the books all said I NEEDED to get my heel under my hip. Unhappily, many western riding instructors have followed the 'heels under hip' stuff, which isn't required for good western riding.

One of the problems with starting when older is that many riding instructors don't know what it is like to start with an older body. Many learned when young and flexible, and they don't understand the trade-offs that need to be made when you aren't a teen.

You also don't need to post with western riding. You can if you wish, but it is entirely OK to just sit in the saddle during a trot, and bounce a bit until your subconscious mind learns how to minimize the bounce.

If the western horse knows how to neck rein, you can ride him one handed. I find it much harder to be tense when I'm riding with one hand resting on my thigh.

As you do more riding, gaining both skill & flexibility, you can THEN adjust your style of riding - if you wish. A lot depends on your goals.

If you want to jump or perform in dressage, you would need to change your style. If you wish to ride trails, then you can ride western with long legs, a chair seat & one-handed as long as you wish. The cowboys around 1900 did...



















Erwin E. Smith Collection Guide | Collection Guide

I suppose I ought to add that the six-gun is optional. It would make some riding instructors a bit more polite, tho...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I started lessons English riding at 41. Even then, I remember it being super exhausting. I didn't think I could do an hour. Now, at 54, I can post on and on and on. YOu get used to it, and the better you become at it, the less energy you use. You should choose the style of riding that yo most want to do.

However, it wouldn't hurt to have a dr.'s exam before you start this.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I ride western and I even post although I have finally gotten the sitting trot down. 

My first trailride was wonderful I was on a high that I thought I would never come off of, that is until I got home. I spent most of the day praying for sleep because my muscles were twitching while laying down. The next day the real soreness set in, I must have taken 3 hot soaks, covered myself from head to toe in icy hot, that sensation only last a few minutes and was hardly worth accidently rubbing my eyes and getting it in them.

I rode quite a bit my first summer and I know my husband was sick of "when is my body going to get used to this" I thought the hardest part of arranging a ride was getting everyone together, not it's making sure that I was off work the day after the ride lol

I'm 46 and this is my 3rd summer riding, it does get better I go on 3hour trailrides now and while I feel tired after its a good tired, my mind is clear I feel so alive and the next day isn't too bad either. 

You will get there, it does take time but it will happen ;-)


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Riding is a serious workout! I totally understand where you're coming from. Even when I have a lesson (and I've been riding for a long time), I'll often have jell-o legs at the end and be sore/tired for a long time after. I also get red when I ride. Unfortunate side effect of being a redhead.

It does get easier. I'm assuming you're riding English right now. If you want, why don't you give western a try for one lesson and see what you think? It's a different style and will take some getting used to, but you may find you prefer it. Or you may find you prefer English. Nothing wrong with either! But just think about all those muscles you're building! And building more muscle = burning more calories at rest. And that's awesome.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

stop with the posting , find you a TN walker and a gaited horse instructor.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> stop with the posting , find you a TN walker and a gaited horse instructor.


Don't listen to Joe. He does it the lazy way!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh, people tell me Walkers are for people that dont know how to ride, I tend to agree. I like pulling up next to people, sipping my cappachino latte, as they do that bouncing up and down stuff and then motor on by.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Some horses are harder to post to than others. At first, you think you want a horse twithout much "umph" to the trot, and it's easy to post. After you get better, and start to feel the push , you will like a horse WITH more umph and will learn to go with the horse. It's a wonderful feeling. But, it simply takes time, time and more time.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

i am only 33 and I hadn't ridden in at least10 years befor I started taking lessons again. I thought I was in pretty good shape but after my lessons I found that I was in excruciating pain for at least 3 days. Could hardly walk and dring lessons was breathless. Riding is hard work and uss muscles that don't normally get used. Don't give up. The pain subsides and it does become enjoyable like any workout.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> yeh, people tell me Walkers are for people that dont know how to ride, I tend to agree. I like pulling up next to people, sipping my cappachino latte, as they do that bouncing up and down stuff and then motor on by.


Yea, I like stripping down to my bikini & showing off my ripped abs as I post and work out those muscles.....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd show a picture of *MY* 6-pack abs, except my "6-pack" refers to a beverage of choice...and I don't want any 'dear readers' to rip their eyes out!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

lol I have a 4 pack (not a six pack) from just BEGINNING dressage. Well had.. it's been 4 months now and it's not as prominent (even with exercise now and then)

It's a LOT of work, OP, to ride. But it's so good for your body and in time it will become less intense as you become physically more fit in all areas.


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

When I started riding again after many years, in March, I chose to ride western, even though I had mostly ridden English before. I chose it because, I figured it would be easier on my knees, and my body in general! 
In some ways it has been, I tend to be able to have a lesson and not be too sore after, although I do stretches most days, sometimes twice a day, and believe this helps a lot. I have also just started working out, and doing some light jogging, to condition my legs. 
Last week, I had a lesson on a horse that I was considering buying. She had the roughest trot! I knew I was going to be sore the next day, and boy was I! I think even sitting a trot can be hard too, until you are used to relaxing and making your legs long, so that you are not constantly bouncing. Now, I am finding I am having problems with one of my ankles.... geesh. 
I will be 53 in a few days, and definitely feel your pain. Hang in there. The muscles will build up, and soon you'll feel a big difference!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Honestly, I'd go for a Western saddle. Posting at our age, unless you have done it for years, is a bit much to learn.

A chair seat is never correct though. Good instructors never teach, or allow that. Good riders don't use one either. It is done more and more from what I am seeing, but that is because the rider doesn't want to be bothered with riding correctly. No one seems to want to take the time or effort to do something, not just riding, if it takes practice.



Switch over and you will be happier I imagine.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

A big key too is a proper fitting saddle, whether you decide to go with english or wester (or both) you will find that if you have a saddle that fits you well you will be way more comfortable that if the saddle doesn't quite fit you right. As for the being red in the face, I ride 6 days a week usually at least 2 horses a day, and I still sweat and pant and puff all the time. If you aren't getting a workout you aren't doing it right! It becomes easier with time though!


----------



## zialov (Jun 20, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks everyone who replied to my question. I feel very much encouraged!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Yea, I like stripping down to my bikini & showing off my ripped abs as I post and work out those muscles.....


Canada has never looked so good!  

That said, I've got to agree with Joe, get yourself a Walking horse and never look back.

By the way, while doing some work at one of the local cardiologist office, the subject of horse riding came up.

He told me horseback riding was wonderful exercise.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Palomine said:


> ...A chair seat is never correct though. Good instructors never teach, or allow that. Good riders don't use one either....


A chair seat is fine for many things. 

If someone has tight hips - and that is common if you take up riding as an adult - then a chair seat allows one to ride with a relaxed leg. I think a relaxed leg is more helpful than heels under hip.

It also allows a person with tight legs to ride with heels down. It offers a very slight disadvantage if the horse spins around, but is more stable if the horse suddenly stops. I find it easier to sit the trot in a chair seat, although that may be related to my tight hips.

It was the normal way of western riding (and English outside of dressage and jumping) until around the 60s.

Drawbacks are that it makes posting awkward, and it doesn't give you their best speed.

It is still pretty normal for cutting cattle, roping, reining and trail riding. If you expect sudden stops, then a chair seat gives better balance.

It isn't always right, but it certainly is not always wrong, either. I like English 1" leathers on my Aussie-style saddle in part because it makes it easy for me to switch from chair seat to forward seat, or to heels under hip, depending on what I want to do in the immediate future.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Riding is great for your core muscles and posture. Good posture is great for better breathing. The chores associated with riding are wonderful for bone density, preventing or slowing the development of osteoporosis.

Sure it's normal to be sore at first. You may feel uncoordinated, too. And people who ride western do post, also.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

zialov said:


> .....I've also wondered if I would find Western more relaxed than English? I have the opportunity to do both where I'm riding.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I would recommend that you give western a try. I think a western saddle is more comfortable (only my opinion)...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I graduated yesterday to my "new" lesson-horse from my first lesson horse, whom I rode for the first two months...boy...I kept thinking (yes, well, I told my trainer I was ready for "forward", tired of working SO HARD to get anything from my trainer's babysitter beginner horse--who actually is quite ADVANCED, JUST has an amazingly patient, calm and forgiving disposition).

Wow! I didn't realize I could be THIS SORE! I worked about a hundred times harder on her forward horse than I ever did for all of my initial lessons on her "babysitter" horse! 

I say this to commisurate, and to add that on top of feeling your literal pain, (when I stand today, the first few steps are all hunched over and I gradually rise up, like man rising from the ape in some Darwinian movie scene...2nd day onset muscle pain is sooo much worse than first day, I learned this years ago when I THOUGHT I had begun working out...that was nothing compared to this....anyway, when I sat to write this post, my thoughts HAD BEEN ALREADY ON THIS SUBJECT ALL NIGHT, in that I can't WAIT until that FIRST ride where everything CLICKS! 

Brain, body,all of in working in tandem with horse. I WILL CELEBRATE! It very easily could be months, and I accept that, just so long as ONE DAY IT HAPPENS. AND, hallelujah! What a day that will be! ; 0)

I am 38, in what most would and do consider darned great shape, and I FEEL DAILY the not having ridden for 15 years before two months ago...I applaud you at 59 for doing same. You have great inner and outer strength for taking this on...if you are in good health confirmed by a doctor, sweat and tough it out...it will pay off and get easier (@ least, that's what I keep telling myself!)... :0)

All off us newbies and returning newbies can help hold each other up until we're all asking, "What was the big deal; this riding thing is a piece of cake!!??" :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Yea, I like stripping down to my bikini & showing off my ripped abs as I post and work out those muscles.....





gunslinger said:


> Canada has never looked so good!


:twisted: :twisted: 

****, I loooove you guys :lol: That made my night/day


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm 21 and only overweight by 10lbs. After my lessons are done I'm pretty sore, I never realized riding was such a workout when you're correctly riding. It definitely targets my core muscles and inner thigh muscles as well. On the plus side, its a lot more fun and rewarding than pilates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Admittedly, the only reason I ride is because my daughter needs someone to trail ride with and when that happens she canters off and I walk while she's doing this. Instead, I'm getting my daughter's POV for this (the rest that is written is from her) I am training to event doing mostly dressage in my lessons with jumping once a week. Every time I ride I have to stop three to four times for a water break in their shade. I simply cannot go riding straight for a strenuous hour, I'd kill me. Either discipline, I wake up the next morning with sore legs and arms. I find soreness and pain part of riding. Eventually riding will get easier but first you have to let your body learn to bend the way you want in the saddle. Also, with you being older it will take a longer time to adjust and then you may have "older" soreness. But try not to put pain in your way, there are many 50 year old mothers at my barn doing the exact same thing as my fourteen year old body.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

To add a quick side note; 

My trainer is 50. She has been riding 45 years, 20 of which under the training of a very well-respected instructor in Chicago, who according to her, REALLY pushed her daily. That was in her 20's & 30's. She is an amazing rider, rides nearly completely through her seat, as most are trained to do nowadays. She works six horses a day, in addition to running her very active stables (50+ horses, most are high-end dressage horses and prospects, some Hunters, etc...plus, she boards at present two ex-Olympic participants), plus teaching approx.one lesson daily = 6/week.

There have been two instances when I have gone to the barn or emailed with her, where she describes having ridden this or that horse to help a boarder/client/outside professional rider and states she is so sore she can barely walk, due to having had to change something in her riding to accommodate the training of said new horse...

This reassures me that riding is a "forever body challenge", regardless of one's age, methods, or discipline!

Just another aside;
I am going to start a thread under general riding when I have more time later today or tonight requesting some much needed advice/help with my position and issues I have which may be hindering my riding. I will go more into MY frustrations with my body and brain doing SEPARATE THINGS in said upcoming posting :0)... Perhaps there will be something in the (hopefully lots of) advice I will get from the HF folks to help others, including you, with integrating what we want our bodies to do and what they do instead! :0) I'll keep an eye out for ya there!

Best of luck!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> stop with the posting , find you a TN walker and a gaited horse instructor.


Humans can be gaited too? I never knew that. :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Anybody with a few years on them (like me) should probably get their doctor to check them over before undertaking any vigorous exercise program. Riding is a vigorous exercise program. Joe's plan is a bit is a bit less strenuous, but even a TWH gives you exercise. Assuming that you survive riding, think of how great you'll look and feel. Oh, and Waresbear, I have a body like that. I just keep it carefully wrapped in fat so as not to risk damaging it..........


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Canada has never looked so good!
> 
> That said, I've got to agree with Joe, get yourself a Walking horse and never look back.
> 
> ...


Well, I am only a few years younger than the OP, all it takes is exercise instead of getting in a tizzy when you feel some lactic acid burning in your body, geez. Not saying there is anything wrong with walkers, but encouraging the OP to take the easy way out is not the best option in my books.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Ha! (cute..verrry cute!)... I'd LOVE to see a gaited horse trainer. I'd imagine they can get to wherever they're going MUCH faster than everyone else on any given day! Hehe ;°} (aww sorry for poking fun atcha! No harm meant, Joe)! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

I was going to also say gaited all the way! My husband is 58, hard hard working farmer with body going to heck, and he can ride all day on his TWH.

As far as 'the easy way out'...that doesn't even make sense to me. Why should riding a horse be hard work when it doesn't have to be? Bodies can still ache after being in the saddle no matter what the horse breed is, but why would someone want to bounce all day when they can glide?


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

At this point, though conquering the "bouncing"is very important to me, as it means that, as an athlete, I have overcome a challenge (relearning a sport I had essentially mastered as a youth (without even knowing I had done so!), and, doing so to the point where I my being in the saddle, to any horse I am riding, feels comfortable, and in no way painful/jarring/or bouncy...(as well as to myself).

..however...IF MY GOAL was to do my job on horseback along side my husband, (were I lucky enough to be a cattle rancher or the like!) & do so with high efficacy and minimal pain (my husband has chronic pain due to his service in the Army's 82nd Airborne, parachuting = arthritis at 42 from jumping out of planes all of his youth, and having been a soldier, fighting in combat; & an athlete, for which he must pay some price) I would wish for him to ride the most comfortably gaited horse out there! 

Sadly, we aren't ranchers, but mere horse lovers, and at this time, we are just going to work at getting as good as possible at riding the more difficult gaits well...that is the plan. We aren't broken down enough at our ages/given our relative health to worry too much... YET! :0) In time, with three fractured spinal vertebra for him, plus having pins holding together his right side from one parachuting accident (the chute rigger improperly packed his chute...it happens), he will have issues. But, not yet. So, onward and upward!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Riding is definitely a workout! I rode western for a few months when I was probably 12? I enjoyed it and you definitely feel the difference between english and western riding! While it wasn't for me, I still had fun trying something new! I wasn't sore after riding western the first few times, but boy there's something about english riding that makes me walk like a cowboy the next day  _(and western riders, please don't take that the wrong way, I'm talking a cowboy from back in like the early 1900's and how they walked in the old western movies and such!)_

Two weeks ago I started picking lessons back up and my trainer really likes to do work with no stirrups. Me having not been that physically challenged on a horse before + having not done "no stirrups" work in forever = horrifically sore the next day! But I do have to say it really helps! I get up the next day and really feel it. My trainer told me like 10 minutes after doing it "Are you starting to feel sore?" of course I replied "yeah" in which her response was "Good, that means you're doing it right."

Of course I've done all of it before, but even now I still get really sore when I get home it's almost sad :lol: then again, I haven't done work like that in so many years. Now that I'm working with a youngster who could be potentially mine that needs a good bit of work, it's going to be even more physically strenuous. But I tell myself: I need to be more physically challenged and it will definitely be rewarding in the long run!

As of right now, after riding today, I feel like I have giant bruises on my inner thighs -_- ouch! What comes next? - Wake up and proceed to the "walking like a cowboy" phase, lol.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Think how lovely those thighs will become.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm 60, I ride a couple of times a week. I have both Foxtrotters and Arab type horses, And I still get sore after a serious ride. I've got a trigger point in my lower back from an old injury I got while downhill racing on skis when I was younger and more fearless. If I do much cantering or extended trotting, It's sore at bed time.

If you are riding in the NC Heat and humidity, I'd expect you to be red and sweaty. Drink lots of fluids and enjoy.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Well, I am only a few years younger than the OP, all it takes is exercise instead of getting in a tizzy when you feel some lactic acid burning in your body, geez. Not saying there is anything wrong with walkers, but encouraging the OP to take the easy way out is not the best option in my books.



Yea, well, it's working for you.....you look great!


----------

